# OBS Crius



## Bartart (18/11/15)

So I'm new very new and not very clued up on these things but today I bought the OBS CRUIS tank. I you tubes how to build the coil and managed to build a dual coil that the subox mini tells me is 0.4ohms. I've read that the coils take some time to run in so I've vaped my first tank at sub 20w. I will say the cloud is very good even at such low watts at least for what I've experienced. The other tanks I own are the sub tank and the ijust2 subtank runs a 1.2 ohm occ coil and the I just runs the .5ohm coil. The tank has adjustable air and juice flow options. An odd top fill option but one can take the tank off the coil while the ta is full. I don't know if anyone else has used this tank but for the first day it's a great improvement to the subtank and its leaky seals

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

I've been wanting to get a black crius. Where did you get the black one?


----------



## Ezekiel (19/11/15)

Also been looking at this tank.

Would you mind sending a pic of the build deck? I specifically wanted to know whether we (South Africa) have the 4-hole design version, as opposed to the 2-hole design?

Thanks, and thanks for your thoughts on it!


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

Damn, I just saw they upgraded it again with a velocity styled deck. Maybe @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo can confirm which version they have? They told me they had the upgraded version now the question is which upgraded version, lol.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

We have the 4 hole version which i believe is the upgraded version, I am using one myself, will post pics of build a bit later

EDIT: Still waking up... its the 2 hole version, I will double confirm, I asked @Oliver Barry to check when you asked me as I didn't unpack them


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff that's the one I'm looking for, now about the colour...Will you guys be getting black?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

@MorneW Edited my post above I am not awake yet...

What colour did you get?? They all black


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

@Stroodlepuff I did not order it yet cause on your site the pic is silver and no mention of black. So I was waiting patiently for a black one to pop up somewhere


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

MorneW said:


> @Stroodlepuff I did not order it yet cause on your site the pic is silver and no mention of black. So I was waiting patiently for a black one to pop up somewhere



Fixed


----------



## Bartart (19/11/15)

I bought the black one at Vape King 
The holes you are referring to is confusing me there are 4 juice holes but the coils posts are two posts with one whole each that is a little tricky getting two coils into the same holes. 
I discovered last night after watching an online review that I had over stuffed the juice ports ( for want of a better word) I recoiled and put less wick in and it's much better I've got a long way to go to learn how to wick properly


----------



## Bartart (19/11/15)

Sorry forgot the picture of the first build


----------



## Rafique (19/11/15)

I have also been waiting for the V2 version will have a look at the site


----------



## Bartart (19/11/15)

Here is a pic of the juice holes the other side has two as well. Also the. Oils cam in at 3ohm which is am super proud of for a first build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (19/11/15)

Hey that's great! Well done on your first build - it looks really amazing! My first one looked worse than steel wool... so really, great job!

I'm bummed about the two-holes in the post... I was planning on getting a Crius for some bigger and crazier builds in a tank, but I doubt whether I'll be able to now...


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

Ahhh, I see you meant 0.3ohms.


----------



## Bartart (19/11/15)

MorneW said:


> Ahhh, I see you meant 0.3ohms.


Ja at first it said 0.3 but the. Went to 0.4 I'm not sure how accurate the Subox mini is the occ coils sometimes show 0.6


----------



## Bartart (19/11/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Hey that's great! Well done on your first build - it looks really amazing! My first one looked worse than steel wool... so really, great job!
> 
> I'm bummed about the two-holes in the post... I was planning on getting a Crius for some bigger and crazier builds in a tank, but I doubt whether I'll be able to now...


Thanks for you encouragement I'm not sure what tank will support what you want to build but the 2 coils in mine are pretty tight fitting wrapped on a 2.5 post I don't see anyway to add a 3rd coil overall it's a pretty small base compared to some other pics I've seen


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

@Bartart when the resistance jumps around drastically it usually means it has a loose connection. So double check all is nice and tight. Also check your 510, maybe just adjust centre pin a bit. As far as I remember the mod you're using does not have a spring loaded connection so could not be making a solid connection. Also if resistance jumps around it will affect the voltage going to the coil.


----------



## Bartart (19/11/15)

MorneW said:


> @Bartart when the resistance jumps around drastically it usually means it has a loose connection. So double check all is nice and tight. Also check your 510, maybe just adjust centre pin a bit. As far as I remember the mod you're using does not have a spring loaded connection so could not be making a solid connection. Also if resistance jumps around it will affect the voltage going to the coil.


Hi Morne
Thanks for the advice, I've since built another pair of coils that I've had better luck with getting them seated and tightened down properly they run at 0.5 and both fire at the same time. The other set the coils fired asymmetrically which I learned is as you mentioned due to poor connections


----------



## MorneW (19/11/15)

Bartart said:


> Hi Morne
> Thanks for the advice, I've since built another pair of coils that I've had better luck with getting them seated and tightened down properly they run at 0.5 and both fire at the same time. The other set the coils fired asymmetrically which I learned is as you mentioned due to poor connections




only a pleasure


----------



## Heckers (20/11/15)

This tank looks amazing, ticks all the right boxes.
I like the Bellus but it can be a pain to build dual coils and get the wicking right.
This tank solves those issues with a velocity deck and guidance holes for the wick.


----------

